# Know Your Military Special Operations Charity



## ShadowSpear (Mar 23, 2014)

The following information was compiled from Internal Revenue Service, Better Business Bureau, Charity Navigator, and Guide Star data. The term “revenue” means charities can derive revenue or funding from a variety of sources, including contributions, program services, membership dues, interest on savings, investment income, special events, and sales of inventory. “Expenses” means a charity’s expenses include spending on such things as salaries, supplies, equipment, travel, and conferences. They can also include the value of donated goods that a charity distributes. Some information related to expenses or income was not found and will not be shown below. ShadowSpear cannot guarantee the accuracy of the data below. Please contact the charity with any questions you might have about the data compiled from the sources listed above.
*75th Ranger Regiment Association*
To provide support for the families of military personnel during the holidays, at funerals, and other times of need.
CEO’s Salary: $0
Charity Total Revenue (Jul 2011-Jun 30, 2012): $70,006
Charity Total Expenses (Jul 2011-Jun 30, 2012): $86,094
*Airborne and Special Operations Museum Foundation*
To provide (in conjunction with the US Army) a unique educational experience on US History and basic core values through the preservation, interpretation, and recognition of US Army Airborne and Special operations history, equipment, technology,legend, art and weaponry.
Executive Director’s Salary: $58778 (40 hours/week)
Charity Income Amount (2012): $1,234,185
Charity Total Revenue (Oct 01, 2011-Sep 30, 2012): $966,555
Charity Total Expenses (Oct 01, 2011-Sep 30, 2012): $920,086
*Air Commando Association*
To honor personnel of all ranks, rated and non-rated, who have helped make this nation great by their achievements in special operations. To perpetuate the memory of such persons and record their achievements and contributions by suitable memorials. To establish and maintain an Air Commando Museum. Preserving for posterity the history of the air commando/ special operations mission and to identify those organizations and individuals deserving recognition, including those individual elected to the Air Commando Hall of Fame. To foster, promote, and encourage a better sense of appreciation of the origins and growth of the air commando/special operations units the part they have played in economic, political, humanitarian, and military operation on a worldwide basis.
Director Salary’s: $0
Charity Total Revenue(Jan-Dec 31, 2011): $235,022
Charity Total Expenses (Jan-Dec 31, 2011): $240,545
*Green Beret Foundation*
The Green Beret Foundation allocates unconventional resources to facilitate the special needs of our wounded, ill and injured and provides unique support to the Special Forces community in order to strengthen readiness and uphold Green Beret traditions and values.
Executive Director’s Salary: $76,650 (40 hours/week)
Charity Total Revenue (2011): $1,282,703
Charity Total Expenses (2011): $967,543
*John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Memorial and Museum Association*
The US Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Museum Association is a non-profit organization. It was established to provide an opportunity for all people, military and civilian, to create and maintain a memorial or memorials of and aid in the preservation of history and traditions of Special Warfare units, past and present.
President’s Salary: $0
Charity Total Revenue (Jan 01, 2012-Dec 31, 2012): $132,000
Charity Total Expenses (Jan 01, 2012-Dec 31, 2012): $181,130
*Lead The Way Fund*
To raise funds in support of families of US Army Rangers who have died, have been disabled, or who are currently serving in harms way around the world.
CEO’s Salary: $0
Charity Total Revenue (Jul 2012-Jun 30 2013): $663,178
Charity Total Expenses (Jul 2012-Jun 30 2013): $312,013
*MARSOC Foundation*
The MARSOC Foundation provides benevolent support to the U. S. Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command (MARSOC). The Foundation supports active duty and medically retired MARSOC personnel and their families, as well as the families of Marines who have lost their lives in service to our Nation. MARSOC Foundation services are those unmet by the government or other organizations.
President’s Salary: $0
Charity Revenue Contributions (2012): $143,702
Special Events (2012): $134,380
Charity Total Revenue (2012): $278,120
Chairty Expenses Program Services (2012): $76,271
Administrative Costs (2012): $4,389
Charity Total Expenses (2012): $80,660
*Navy SEAL Foundation*
The mission is to provide immediate and ongoing support and assistance to the Naval Special Warfare (NSW) community and their families. Established to serve US Navy SEALs, Special Warfare Combatant-Craft Crewman, Naval Special Warfare Support Personnel, and their families. The Navy SEAL Foundation offers critical support to Naval Special Warfare Commands, Active Duty personnel and their families, and veterans of NSW.
Executive Director’s Salary: $154,997 (40 hours/week)
Charity Total Revenue (Jan-Dec 2012): $11,257,052
Charity Total Expenses (Jan-Dec 2012): $4,989,629
*Noble Argus Foundation*
The Noble Argus Foundation provides financial assistance for education and qualifying extraordinary life events for the families of Special Operations Community members. The organization was established with one objective in mind: to ease the financial burden on the families of our military’s elite warriors.
CEO’s Salary : $0
Charity Income Amount (2012): $95,723
*SEAL-Naval Special Warfare Foundation*
The SEAL-NSW Family Foundation is a 501(c)3 nonprofit organization that raises awareness and funds for special programs in direct support of the Naval Special Warfare (NSW) families on a local, national and global scale.
Director’s Salary: $0
Charity Total Revenue (2011): $335,233
Charity Total Expenses (2011): $409,471
*Special Forces Association*
To educate members and the public regarding the history, present contributions and future development of US Army Special Forces (consistent with US security regulations). To assist in keeping Special Forces units adequately manned and equipped for the defense of the United States and the Free World by supporting the establishment of Special Forces Branch as the premiere combat force within the US Army. To unite fraternally all persons who are now or have been assigned to the United States Army Special Forces. To perpetuate the Special Forces traditions. To commemorate fittingly the memory of Special Forces troops who have given or shall give their lives in defense of the Free World. To forward and promote the general welfare and prosperity of the members and to improve by all lawful means their status and conditions. To be a source of inspiration and esprit de corps for all Special Forces Units.
President’s Salary: $0
Charity Income Amount (2012): $1,678,852
*Special Forces Scholarship Fund*
We award merit scholarships to the children of Special Forces Soldiers in recognition of their service and the sacrifices of their
families.
President’s Salary: $0
Charity Revenue Contributions (Jan-Dec 31, 2011):$70,260
Charity Total Revenue (Jan-Dec 31, 2011): $70,287
Charity Expenses Program Services (Jan-Dec 31, 2011): $19,750
Charity Total Expenses(Jan-Dec 31, 2011): $19,906
*Special Operations Fund*
To provide benefits for family members or those who have died or have been severely wounded in the line of duty while serving with various special mission units of the United States Armed Forces.
Executive Director’s Salary: $105,000 (40 hours/week)
Charity Income Amount (2012): $2,698,407
Charity Total Revenue (Nov 01, 2011-Oct 31, 2012): $1,419,196
Charity Total Expenses (Nov 01, 2011-Oct 31, 2012): $1,151,874
*Special Operations Warrior Foundation (SOWF)*
Provides the opportunity for children of Special Operations forces who die in combat or training to obtain a full four year college degree. Also provides immediate financial assistance for families of special operations people wounded in combat.
CEO’s Salary: $210,000 (40 hours/week).
Charity Contributions, Gifts & Grants (2012): $7,876,587
Fundraising Events (2012): $3,037,145
Total Contributions (2012): $10,913,732
Total Primary Revenue (2012): $10,913,732
Other Revenue (2012): $2,425,752
Charity Total Revenue (2012): $13,339,484
Program Expenses (2012): $3,994,303
Administrative Expenses (2012): $303,866
Fundraising Expenses (2012): $432,614
Charity Total Functional Expenses (2012): $4,730,783
*TACP Association*
Our Mission is to remember our fallen, to honor the living, and to aid brothers in need. We will promote the brotherhood and camaraderie amongst the TACP community by sponsoring, coordinating, and assembling members to celebrate as fellow warriors, and we will serve as an informational conduit to the community.
President’s Salary: $0
Charity Income Amount (2012): $79,381
*United States Army Ranger Association*
To preserve the heritage and spirit of the U.S. Army Rangers by strengthening the relationship among all U.S. Army Rangers (past, present, and future). To foster camaraderie among those who have earned the title, U.S. Army Ranger. To provide an extended community for all U.S. Army Rangers and all U.S. Army Ranger families.To commemorate fittingly the memory of all U.S. Army Rangers who have given, or will give, their lives in defense of freedom. To encourage and to assist in the preservation, protection, and recording of the history, documents, artifacts, memorabilia, personal recollections and accounts, characterizations of past Rangers, research, incidents, and origins of the American military Ranger. To encourage the continued high standards of excellence in leadership training, overall esprit, professional competence, and equipment for U.S. Army Rangers.
President’s Salary: $0
Charity Income Amount (2012): $153,708
*Wounded EOD Warrior Foundation*
The EOD Warrior Foundation mission is to manage an effective, transparent and accountable nonprofit organization that provides direct and essential assistance and support to our EOD warriors and their families and honors our fallen EOD warriors. We manage our fiduciary responsibilities with the highest ethical standards and execute our mission by: Providing timely and ongoing support to wounded, ill and injured EOD warriors and their families; Providing ongoing support to families of fallen EOD warriors; Ensuring ongoing care to the EOD Memorial Wall; Providing an annual EOD scholarship program; Maintaining an active and accountable board of directors and board of ambassadors that share our vision and execute our mission to the highest ethical standards; Raising funds and growing financially to include the establishment of an endowment by: Fostering relationships with individuals, corporations, and foundations; Pursuing both federal and state grant opportunities; Maintaining a robust combined federal campaign; Developing a robust call-to-action online giving campaign.
President’s Salary: 44167 (40 hours/week)
Charity Revenue Contributions (2011): $547,723
Total Revenue (2011): $801,187
Charity Expenses Program Services (2011): $382,799
Administrative Costs (2011): $61,566
Charity Total Expenses (2011): $483,480
*Wounded Warrior Project*
The mission of Wounded Warrior Project (WWP) is to honor and empower wounded warriors. We do this by raising public awareness and enlisting the public’s aid for the needs of injured servicemen and women; by helping injured service members aid and assist each other; and by providing unique, direct programs and services to meet their needs.
CEO’s Salary: $311,538 (60 hours/week)
Charity Contributions, Gifts & Grants (2012): $143,772,582
Federated Campaigns (2012): $3,364,908
Fundraising Events (2012): $1,047,555
Charity Total Contributions (2012): $148,185,045
Charity Total Primary Revenue (2012): $148,185,045
Other Revenue (2012): $6,773,856
Charity Total Revenue (2012): $154,958,901
Charity Program Expenses (2012): $55,386,953
Administrative Expenses (2012): $5,412,693
Fundraising Expenses (2012): $34,711,903
Charity Total Functional Expenses (2012): $95,511,549


Read the whole post here.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 26, 2014)

SOWF, WWP. 

Talk about obscene.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 26, 2014)

Centermass said:


> SOWF, WWP.
> 
> Talk about obscene.



I've heard about the issues people have with WWP, but I never heard anyone complain about SOWF.  

Then again, the Wounded EOD Warrior Fund gets my donation every time.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 26, 2014)

I guess I'm not seeing where SOWF's obscene.

They take in a ton, yes.... and spent just shy of 4m on program expenses. Those programs are immediate disbursments and college educations for kids left behind. 

Just off their website, 30k a year average for college at a private college (Assuming that kids taking advantage of this would go big or go home since it's a full ride anywhere you can get into)

130+ students 

$3,900,000 in tuition alone by my math, oh and SOWF covers a computer, printer, room and board, does $3k disbursments to families of injured SOF, and some other stuff to include helping families with coping due to having some psych staff to help with families moving forward in multiple aspects.

http://www.specialops.org/?page=Programs

SOWF is the recipient of its 8th consecutive 4-star rating, placing the SOWF among the top 1% of charities rated by Charity Navigator*. *Admin overhead is 5.5%. Both facts taken off their website.

I don't do anything with WWP especially after what I heard about what happened with Crip, but I am continually happy with what I hear/find out about SOWF given that's where my CFC donations went while active duty.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 26, 2014)

I have absolutely NO qualms about the generosity with regards to SOWF, especially when they were prepared to step up recently to prevent a shortfall to military families. 

But still, 210,000.00 to me is still excessive. And don't even get me started on the WWP.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 26, 2014)

I know it is not a special operations specific charity, but I always donate to the Injured Marine Semper Fi Fund.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 26, 2014)

Centermass said:


> I have absolutely NO qualms about the generosity with regards to SOWF, especially when they were prepared to step up recently to prevent a shortfall to military families.
> 
> But still, 210,000.00 to me is still excessive. And don't even get me started on the WWP.



I can understand being a bit leery of a charity that pays their CEO a large sum of money.  However, from everything I've seen, SOWF really comes through for their beneficiaries in such a way that I personally don't have much of a problem if they choose to pay him that much.  I know that a lot of people may have a problem with it, and they may withhold donations unless and until their CEO takes a pay cut, but he runs the program well enough that I don't hold the rate of pay against him.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Mar 26, 2014)

*http://www.veteranstoday.com/2013/12/08/wounded-warriors-project-a-legal-scam/

Compensation for the top ten WWP employees runs from $150K to $333K per officer annually.







*


----------



## pardus (Mar 26, 2014)

Great thread!

This just confirms my stance of 'fuck WWP'.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't know how SOWF's salery is calculated.

I do believe "Coach" saved the organization, and that 210K probably puts him at the low end of Charitable President saleries.


----------



## goon175 (Mar 26, 2014)

At the end of the day, a CEO is still a CEO - whether it is for profit or not. To hire a competent CEO, you have to pay for one. This is why many CEO's in the for-profit side get paid millions of dollars. If you want Tom Brady/Kobe Bryant/Derek Jeter on your team, you have to pay for them - or they go elsewhere. Now, I am not saying CEO's of Non-Profs should be paid millions, but if they are running a large organization that does 7-8 figures a year, then I think a 1-200k salary is completely appropriate and is a massive pay cut from what that CEO could get if he/she went elsewhere. 

On a separate note, I have heard from one too many amputees that WWP is a joke and not to support them. That's all I need to know about WWP.


----------



## LOOON (Mar 27, 2014)

The salaries for these orgs are BS.

That's how they get away with making a huge profit without technically making a profit. Personally, they are making a huge profit, but it is considered an expense.

They beg for money, but themselves can't work for a modest salary, you know, for the cause they supposedly care so much about. Bullshit!


----------

